# best way to cure 1k clear



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi

Is heat essential to cure 1k lacquer or is it best to let it dry natural?

would a heat lamp be any help at all?

and how long should it take to fully cure? im using upol smart 1k, its touch dry in 30 mins

( the TDS just says drying times dependant and temperature and thickness )

cheers:thumb:


----------



## jolls (Dec 25, 2012)

The information given on the TDS is correct but is open to variables. Essentially it is air drying but the warmer the air the quicker it will dry - depending on the viscosity of the lacquer. Don't use the lacquer if it's too cold as it will take ages to flash off and adds to the possibility of the lacquer running. If you have a heat lamp available it can be used to warm the the panel (?) you are laquering and will help the lacquer flash off. As to how long it takes to fully harden do Upol not provide a technical data sheet? Sorry if it seems I'm stating the obvious but sometimes it does help.


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

I always refer to the TDS but for this it does'nt state any times at all, just says touch dry 30 mins. I know it depends on temp and conditions etc just thought there might be a minimum cure time as a guide. Am i right in thinking as its 1k it will fully harden without any heat but the colder it is the longer it takes?


----------



## jolls (Dec 25, 2012)

Am i right in thinking as its 1k it will fully harden without any heat but the colder it is the longer it takes?

Yes you are.


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

1K doesn't cure as such, it just dries out as the solvents evaporate.


----------

